# " PERÚ CATALOGO DEL MUNDO "



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

BUEN VIDEO DE PROMOCIÓN TURÍSTICA DEL PERÚ


*



*​
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PF6WXxoKxaU:cheers:


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

Interesante!!!


----------



## lima~limon (Nov 6, 2007)

Buen video


----------



## Ajo (Jan 29, 2007)

El video es super antiguo lo vi hace 5 años en el aeropuerto de Amsterdam pero traducido al ingles , y habia mucha gente que lo veia ya que se repetia , pero recuerdo tambien que duraba mucha mas , creo que esta debe ser una version recortada.

Aproposito deberia haber mas promocionde ese tipo pero nuevos mas spots en tv, etc... 

FELICIDADES


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Si lo hbía visto también, el video es muy emotivo y bonito.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

es muy emotivo el video


----------



## antonio32133 (Aug 24, 2008)

Chevere, ojala se animen a venir mas turistas al perú


----------



## Joaoleon19 (May 19, 2008)

Tb lo habia visto, es muy bueno el video, veo y me siento orgulloso de mi país.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

joaoleon19 said:


> Tb lo habia visto, es muy bueno el video, veo y me siento orgulloso de mi país.


somos un super pais!!!


----------



## erjolog (Mar 7, 2009)

SI, muy lino y emotivo el video, no recuerdo haberlo visto, pero me ha gustado.
Una vez vi uno en Alemania, pero creo que deberían hacer más así quizá mas gente se anime a visitar el Perú


----------



## Victor23peru (Jul 19, 2008)

UNIDA LA KOSTAAAAA UNIDA LA SIERRRAAA UNIDA LA SELAV KONTIGO PERU


EL PERU ES COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Excelente vídeo.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

es un extraordinario video, me gustaría que se difunda por cada rincon del planeta. Tal vez iluso o ingenuo, pero es un sueño de Daniel Delfin.


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

q orgullo ese video garcias subirlo kay:


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

Catalogo del Mundo
Peru









​


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Interesante, las postales están lindas


----------



## AQPYrwing (Aug 23, 2008)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Interesante, las postales están lindas


el video esta genializimo  me emociona xD!:banana: El Peru lo tiene todo (tierra), y si no lo tenemos es porque esta en otro planeta xD


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Muy bonito.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Esas postales estan de ensueño.


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

​


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

ohhhh que paisajes!!!


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

aqpboy45, esa fotos son belleza absoluta. Que pais XD!!!


----------



## aqpboy45 (Jul 22, 2009)

darioperu said:


> aqpboy45, esa fotos son belleza absoluta. Que pais XD!!!


clqaro hermoso 100pre Perukay:
gracias x el comentario


----------

